# Aquarium shops in Sydney, Australia



## Paigeyy (Sep 4, 2011)

i own two bettas atm and i find it VERY hard to find stores that have a good selection of plants and/or fish. I'm looking to add a couple tank mates and turn it into a NPT over the summer.
(Kind of) Close by I have a PetBarn (wetherill park) which usually has a few plants, but not many fish and a couple local stores that stock varies and changes a lot (mainly in cabra-vale). However, none of these places seem to have any real idea on how to keep fish (well) or know anything about aquatic plants. Does anyone know of any good stores in the western sydney area?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

where do you live? I used to live in Hornsby and there were two great aquarium stores near me. One is on pacific highway called reef reptile something (i'll double check that later >.<) and the other was Asquith aquariums (aweeeesome plant and fish selection here, and the guys are reall nice)

They both have their bettas in a drip system housing... 

I went to petsbarn once, the experience was meh for me... and pets paradise is plain disgusting.


edit: 
Ok, so here are the places i adorrreee, i just realized ur in western sydney but these are great must visit places. You will not be dissappointed!

http://www.reefriverreptile.com.au

asquithaqua.webs.com

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

